# Airbrake XL Vs IOX VS Flightdeck



## g3greg (Mar 6, 2018)

go to the store, bring your beanie or helmet or however you do it.. try em on. I went with flight decks but regret not getting line miners. They look cooler and the fit is better with my helmet.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Decade190 said:


> Hi guys.
> Assuming fit is all equal (will go carefully try them on in store with my helmet).
> Any suggestions on preferences between these?
> 
> ...


Didn't have problems with IOX. I went with Smith because they are have several lens that are easily available as well as a bit cheaper. That said, frame vs frameless isn't really a bad thing either way. Even with a framed design, changing the lenses doesn't take that long.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Didn't have problems with IOX. I went with Smith because they are have several lens that are easily available as well as a bit cheaper. That said, frame vs frameless isn't really a bad thing either way. Even with a framed design, changing the lenses doesn't take that long.


I'm coming from the frameless anon m2 - in which i never notice the "goggle outline" type picture i've had with other goggles. The m2 does steam up a bit tho hence reason for moving on. 
You've found the IOX good?


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

g3greg said:


> go to the store, bring your beanie or helmet or however you do it.. try em on. I went with flight decks but regret not getting line miners. They look cooler and the fit is better with my helmet.


don't like the flight decks?


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Decade190 said:


> I'm coming from the frameless anon m2 - in which i never notice the "goggle outline" type picture i've had with other goggles. The m2 does steam up a bit tho hence reason for moving on.
> You've found the IOX good?


Yes, I tried on my brother in law's IOX. I wear IO7s. Frame-face fit is more important than anything else though.


----------



## g3greg (Mar 6, 2018)

Fit with the helmet isn't as good, they may be to deep for me.. it's mostly aesthetic..


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If you find the IOX don't quite have a large enough FOV for you, try on the Squad XLs. Honestly couldn't tell a difference between those and my Flight Decks, and have ultimately sold my Flight Decks because 3 lenses > 1. Lens change ease shouldn't really be a factor, it's not something you should do on a chair anyway. If you're going to change lenses through the day, go into the lodge or to your car to do so. But, FWIW, I'd rate ease of change Airbrakes -> IOX -> Squad XL -> Flight Decks 

Prizm and Chromopop both work. Choose the goggles that fit your face and your helmet the best, lens tech and change is so close to equal the fit is by far most important.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Decade190 said:


> liked the SMITH IOX but not sure i'll like that they're not truly frameless. Few reviews of the outriggers and nose piece being in constant vision. Also heard some people say the foam is so deep that you can see the edges in your peripheries.
> In this view i looked at the airbrake which seems to have better field of vision (all be it not frameless also).
> 
> - Then the flightdeck just has insane field of vision however loses the interchangeable extra lens and the ability to change lens easily. Also may not work with helmets quite as well?
> ...


You seem to be confused about frameless vs. field-of-view. Frameless does not mean larger field-of-view and/or no google parts in view. In fact, it is often the other way around.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Flight Decks are fine with helmets if you strap over the helmet’s ear flaps, and if you run the straps under the helmet, outriggers are irrelevant anyway. 

You aren’t going to need to swap lenses as often as non prizms but it is nice that the XL comes with an extra lens in case of the rare occasion when a hot swap is needed. 

I still vote Fligh Deck because of the cleaner looks. [emoji38]


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Decade190 said:


> - Then the flightdeck just has insane field of vision however loses the interchangeable extra lens and the ability to change lens easily.


The first few changes may be bit bulky, but I found that after that, Flight Deck changes +/- as easy as IOs. The difference in changing is a matter of few seconds... i.e. not really relevant. 

All in all, I found the Oakley lenses to be of higher quality as Smith (well... hopefully so, as they are way more expensive). Don't get scratches as easily, less fogging and clearer (several of my IOs lenses had tiny little bubbles from a layer in the lense, and easily got scratches from cleaning).

The frameless thing won't determine your field of vision. Frameless is only the outside look. Inside, you still have a frame. It's the size/width of the goggle which determines your FOV. Love my Flight Deck XM for the added FOV compared to the IOs.

If you get irritated easily by the frame, avoid white frames. I found white versions of the same goggle more irritating in bluebird conditions that black frames cos white produces more reflections.


----------



## MrSlacker (Mar 6, 2009)

I really like my flight deck. I purchased extra lens and it came out to be only $10 more than Airbrake XL which comes with 2 lenses.

Lens change gets much quicker after you do it a few times. I think the clips wear off just a little and go in MUCH easier.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Phedder said:


> If you find the IOX don't quite have a large enough FOV for you, try on the Squad XLs. Honestly couldn't tell a difference between those and my Flight Decks, and have ultimately sold my Flight Decks because 3 lenses > 1. Lens change ease shouldn't really be a factor, it's not something you should do on a chair anyway. If you're going to change lenses through the day, go into the lodge or to your car to do so. But, FWIW, I'd rate ease of change Airbrakes -> IOX -> Squad XL -> Flight Decks
> 
> Prizm and Chromopop both work. Choose the goggles that fit your face and your helmet the best, lens tech and change is so close to equal the fit is by far most important.


Anyone tried the squad XL?

They are spherical instead of cylindrical lenses but they looked like they'd still have good FOV?

They are huge but a lot of the size is extension below the nose so should be alright with helmets....


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Decade190 said:


> Anyone tried the squad XL?
> 
> They are spherical instead of cylindrical lenses but they looked like they'd still have good FOV?
> 
> They are huge but a lot of the size is extension below the nose so should be alright with helmets....


I've been using them most of the season, you got your spherical and cylindrical mixed up, but honestly I can't tell a difference on that front compared to my Flight Decks, which I've now sold. FOV is as good as Flight Decks, helmet fit for me is slightly better, and I have 3 lenses vs 1. The everyday Chromapop is good, maybe not quite as good as Prizm rose but very close, but the Chromapop storm is better for low vis days and the Chromapop sun is definitely better for bluebird days. 

Only real downside I've noticed is they don't shed snow as well, meaning if I get a face shot there's always a little snow that clings around the frame, whereas with Flight Decks it slides right off. Quick wipe with the mitt and it's gone.


----------

